# Need help - reel painting restoration



## Emerald Ghost

I am rebuilding a Penn 750SS spinning reel, and there is some oxidation / corrosion on the housing of the reel. If you have done one in the past, I solicit your advice:
- What cleaning agent do you use on the outside housing before priming and painting ?
- What is your preference ? primer and then paint ? or paint in thin coats ? 
( I will be painting it black)
- What brand works best ?
Thanks in advance for your input. This will be my first reel restoration.


----------



## floater1

i just did a 8500ss i used 1000 grit sand paper wiped down with acetone a primed and painted with some automotive paint in cans from advance auto parts i used a gloss black with metal flake looks real good with the gold spool


----------



## JBROOKSCUSTOMS

*restore*

There is a great paint that requires heat to cure I think it's called Ceracoat, Brownells Gunsmith supply has it in a few colors mostly black, gray, and tan. the paint is used to coat handguns and long guns. It is very hard and wears like nothing else. Some local gunshops sell it and will install it on the reel.


----------



## CallMeQuig

Just a thought...

Allsports Manufacturing in Ellison Park does powder coating. He uses black as his primary color and would probably coat it fairly cheap. It is a small piece and would not take much powder.


----------



## Squidder

*reel restoration*

I stopped using paint as it scratches and flakes after a short while regardless of the paint used. I have even used aircraft paint with zinc chromate primer and the salt water still lifts it eventually. Now I use Duracoat on all my restorations. It is a lifetime coating that is extremely durable, better than powder coat (which will lift off eventually) and 1000 times better than any paint. Any coating will scratch, but if this does, it can be retouched. Typically if a reel is sent to me; it is stripped, all parts cleaned and polished, bearings are reconditioned, all emblems removed, body parts are prepped after dings and scratches in the metal are filled, and then Duracoated. A typical reel to be done is $75 - $85 plus shipping. I have done a couple hundred and have always had great results and posiyive comments. Basically it is the last finish you will ever need to put on your reel. Good luck whatever you decide.

Rick


----------



## G8ORJIM

Wish I had known about you sooner. I come from one of the oldest fishing families in Florida. My great Grandfather was a fisherman for the Confederate Army. I collect Mitchell reels. I recently bought a 402 if almost new condition to give to my 30+ year old son for his birthday on the 8th. A 402 is not black. As I am sure you know, it is midnight blue. I have custom mixed the paint to match and repainted the cover plate. Of course, I covered the engravings. I planned to try to scrape from the paint out of " Mitchell" etc. with a needle. Any other advice?


----------



## Squidder

*402*

PM me your mailing address and I will send you a 402 side plate with a new red plug in it.


----------



## Mercury Addict

I'm looking to turn my vm to black. I'm not good at breaking down and rebuild properly. Would you quote me on a price to do it completely?


----------



## Squidder

*Reel Restoration*

Hi Mercury, If you tell me what a VM is I can give you a good quote.


Rick C.


----------



## Mercury Addict

Van staal vm150 to be exact


----------



## ncmanguy

JBROOKSCUSTOMS said:


> There is a great paint that requires heat to cure I think it's called Ceracoat, Brownells Gunsmith supply has it in a few colors mostly black, gray, and tan. the paint is used to coat handguns and long guns. It is very hard and wears like nothing else. Some local gunshops sell it and will install it on the reel.


 Ive heard the ceracot is a lot better than duracoat, and that's coming from a professional gunsmith out of wing alabama


----------



## AustinP

ncmanguy said:


> Ive heard the ceracot is a lot better than duracoat, and that's coming from a professional gunsmith out of wing alabama



Prolly more expensive too :thumbsup:


----------



## Pompano Joe

Lots of great information about both of these products on Gun forums. Squidder's finishwork is well known in the area and second to none, IMHO. I don't have that much talent, so leave the finish work on my reels to a gun guy. He, like Squidder, uses Duracoat.


----------



## Squidder

I have never done a VS type reel yet as far as Duracoating. I could do it for $100 if you like. I have a nice wet black high gloss I'm sure would look great on that reel.


----------

